# I don´t know where to begin listening classical music



## scaredapostle

i like it, he other music just makes me sick right now. whatever,please some help macs!. i also like this songs that are kind of classical. 















i love those 2 last ones. the point is. i have no clue in anything, and i think those 4 songs should at least show what i kind of like. so please. sorry if i pass as rude or disrespectful. first I´ve been a misanthrope for some time now, second, I feel pretty phony because I´m not listening classical because I know i love it, but instead because the other kind of music makes me sick. Third, I am sick and tired of nice and respecfull talking, I think 9 out of 10 times is just phony bull... whatever whatever, I really need help here. it´s just so many composer and some many histories behind them


----------



## joen_cph

For the 3rd example, music for strings in a somewhat elegiac vein, some classics include

_Mahler_´s Adagietto from the 5th Symphony 



Overall his symphonies have more contrastful material in them, though. Perhaps continue with the 4th Symphony from there.

_Vaughan-Williams_, Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis 




Also, from the Baroque, for a mixture of lively and slow movements, I think you´ll like _Vivaldi_´s set of 12 Concertos opus 3, "L´Estro Armonico", especially in a somewhat old-fashioned performance style with a not very modest orchestral sound; try the Marriner/Academy of St.Martin recording especially. Here´s a sample


----------



## joen_cph

For the first example, some piano concerto movements:

_Rachmaninov_ Concerto 4, 2nd Movement 



_Ravel_´s Piano Concerto in G, the slow movement 



_Rachmaninov_ Concerto 2, 2nd Movement 



_Chopin_ Concerto 2, 2nd Movement 




Also try _Satie_´s "3 Gymnopedies" and "6 Gnoisiennes" for solo piano 



 (maybe the pieces here you´ll find most immediately attractive) and _Debussy_´s Preludes for solo piano. There are 2 sets of 12 pieces each, and they have a very varied, somewhat "jazzy" or "free" musical fabric


----------



## scaredapostle

Thank you joen_cph


----------



## hreichgott

scaredapostle said:


> i like it, he other music just makes me sick right now. whatever,please some help macs!. i also like this songs that are kind of classical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love those 2 last ones. the point is. i have no clue in anything, and i think those 4 songs should at least show what i kind of like. so please. sorry if i pass as rude or disrespectful. first I´ve been a misanthrope for some time now, second, I feel pretty phony because I´m not listening classical because I know i love it, but instead because the other kind of music makes me sick. Third, I am sick and tired of nice and respecfull talking, I think 9 out of 10 times is just phony bull... whatever whatever, I really need help here. it´s just so many composer and some many histories behind them


Phony is when you pretend to know things you don't, or to be something you are not, and you are here as a self-described beginner so don't worry about that!

Here is what those last 2 clips you love made me think of:
2nd to last - if that wasn't inspired by Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings I'll eat my hat. The Barber adagio was written as part of his String Quartet Op. 11. Later he rearranged it for string orchestra and now it is probably more often performed on its own.




 (quartet)




 (orchestra)
Last clip - this isn't as direct a link but if you enjoyed this you might also like Daniel Bernard Roumain, for example





Here are some composers from the late 19th-early 20th c. who inspired many film soundtrack writers. Some of these composers even scored a film or two in their time, too.
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Claude Debussy
Gustav Holst
Richard Wagner
Gustav Mahler
Igor Stravinsky
Cesar Franck
Sergei Prokofiev
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

If you want to go back farther in history try some Brahms and Schumann.


----------



## PetrB

Gerald Finzi - _Eclogue for Piano and Strings_





Arthur Honegger ~ _Pastorale d'été_





Claude Debussy:
_Danses sacrée et profane,_ for harp and strings




_ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune [prelude to the afternoon of a faun]_, for orchestra




From his _three Nocturnes_, for orchestra, No. 1, _Nuages (clouds)_ and No. 3. _Sirenes (with women's chorus)
_







One of my favorites of his piano Preludes, _Des pas sur la neige [Footsteps in the snow], book I, no. 6_





Maurice Ravel:
here is another performance of the recommended adagio assai movement from the _G major concerto_




_Introduction and Allegro, for flute, clarinet, harp and strings.
_



_Oiseaux Tristes [Sad Birds]_ solo piano, from the suite, _Miroirs_





Gavin Bryars ~ _The South Downs,_ for piano and Cello





Francis Poulenc:
_Piano Concerto_












_Eight Nocturnes_, for piano solo









Heitor Villa-Lobos ~ _Bachiana Brasileira No. 5_, for soprano and eight Cellos.





John Cage:
_In A Landscape_ (solo piano pieces)




_Dream_





Manuel de Falla ~ _Noches en los jardines de España [Nights in the Gardens of Spain]_













Lou Harrison ~ _Nocturne_, from his _Suite for Symphonic Strings_





Samuel Barber ~ already mentioned is his _Adagio for Strings_ try these...
_Piano Concerto_, 2nd movement, _Canzone_




Solo piano, _Excursions, No. 3_ of four.





Sergei Prokofiev ~ _Violin Concerto No. 1_, (1st movement of three)





John Adams:
_Common Tones in Simple Time_, for orchestra




_Violin Concerto, 2nd movement, 'Body through which the dream flows_





Terry Riley:
_G Song_




_Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector_





Steve Reich ~ _Music for Eighteen Musicians_ -- a long play work, highly repetitive, with a constant pulse, the music changing slowly over time, and in a way, hypnotic. Great live performance here....





Rautavaara: _Symphony No. 7_ (Angel of Light) - 1. _Tranquillo_


----------



## Katie

scaredapostle said:


> the other music just makes me sick right now. i have no clue in anything....sorry if i pass as rude or disrespectful. first I´ve been a misanthrope for some time now, second, I feel pretty phony because I´m not listening classical because I know i love it, but instead because the other kind of music makes me sick. Third, I am sick and tired of nice and respecfull talking, I think 9 out of 10 times is just phony bull...


Sounds like a choppy translation of a Holden Caufield rant, which is by way of saying you're ok in my book...if you don't know J.D. Salinger and his novel "The Catcher in the Rye", I'd suggest you find it - sounds like you're in the properly disaffected state to render it good therapy, if not profoundly entertaining!

Anyway, as far as the classical stuff goes, just cut to the big, bold, straight-forward, decidedly unphony, no BS renditions of MacDaddy Bruno Walter (he's a conductor), especially Mahler or Beethoven...(good performances but with some cameos by the Rice Krispy elves)


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Hello,

Absolutely wonderful music!
I'd recommend a few others, but, mind you, they are not exactly the same, but in my head, they are strongly connected.
Try listening to Four Seasons by Vivaldi, and for something a bit modern, check out these:

Yanni:
1. One Man's Dream
2. Felitsa
3. In The Morning Light

Yiruma:
1. River Flows In You

Yann Tiersen:
1. La Veillee
2. Comptine D'Un Autre Ete L'Apres

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Cosmos

The piano ones kinda reminded me of Debussy. Here's his popular Suite Bergamasque




(the popular Clair de Lune starts at 8:20)

Another pretty piece: the second movement of Ravel's Piano Concerto in G


----------



## Jaws

The very best way to listen to classical music is live at a concert. Most of the CDs have been mixed. So to get a real experience you need to go to your local concert hall and just start listening.


----------

